# Homeowner complaining of low water pressure



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Some amazing sprinkler repairman decided to run his pipe right here making it impossible to open the valve even halfway. Genius.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Pacificpipes said:


> Some amazing sprinkler repairman decided to run his pipe right here making it impossible to open the valve even halfway. Genius.


Damn I was sure that was a non-rising stem valve.


Jose


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

That makes the sale of a new ball valve much easier.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Sometimes thats why they invented sawzalls


----------



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

No problem. that's why channel locks were invented.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Metal sprinkler lines? Here, it's all PVC. Even when run off of city water, the tie-in to the water service is immediately converted to PVC.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Ahh! Come on! Just hack off the handle...you know... Shave a little stem, clamp on a vise grip plier and you'll "git-R-open" helll just leave on the pliers and sell it as an easy open on/off valve :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Ahh! Come on! Just hack off the handle...you know... Shave a little stem, clamp on a vise grip plier and you'll "git-R-open" helll just leave on the pliers and sell it as an easy open on/off valve :laughing:











If my customer asked me to do that, I would decline telling him or her that for starters, he'll be violating plumbing and building codes by cutting off the handle to his valve and secondly, without a handle, he won't be able to easily turn off the water if there is an emergency such as a washing machine hose bursts.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> If my customer asked me to do that, I would decline telling him or her that for starters, he'll be violating plumbing and building codes by cutting off the handle to his valve and secondly, without a handle, he won't be able to easily turn off the water if there is an emergency such as a washing machine hose bursts.


Of course I was only kidding about cutting the handle, every one of us on this forum gets paid to do the job right.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Of course I was only kidding about cutting the handle, every one of us on this forum gets paid to do the job right.


There are a few who would believe that


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Of course I was only kidding about cutting the handle, every one of us on this forum gets paid to do the job right.










I like to use the burst W/M hose scenario because it builds fear.....:laughing:....it gets people thinking about their home flooding...then you can add a bit about if they don't have flood insurance, their home owner policy won't pay....:laughing: 

Pay me a few hundred now or risk paying a few thousand later.....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> *Of course I was only kidding *about cutting the handle, every one of us on this forum gets paid to do the job right.











Oh of course you were.......:whistling2:.............:laughing:


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Letterrip said:


> Metal sprinkler lines? Here, it's all PVC. Even when run off of city water, the tie-in to the water service is immediately converted to PVC.


Everything here is PVC too for some reason they decided to go that extra mile and convert underground.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> I like to use the burst W/M hose scenario because it builds fear.....:laughing:....it gets people thinking about their home flooding...then you can add a bit about if they don't have flood insurance, their home owner policy won't pay....:laughing: Pay me a few hundred now or risk paying a few thousand later.....



Some ins policies are adding (in fine print of course) that if w/m hoses aren't changed out every 5 years they aren't covering damage

Add that to your sales arsenal 

Another 10 years and I'll guess water heater flexes will be added to that list too..

Pretty rare to see flexes in my neck of the woods all hard piped. (I like to keep it that way..) You won't find any water heater flexes in my van...


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

CTs2p2 said:


> Some ins policies are adding (in fine print of course) that if w/m hoses aren't changed out every 5 years they aren't covering damage
> 
> Add that to your sales arsenal
> 
> ...


Flex are required here in earthquake country, i would prefer to hard pipe.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

love2surf927 said:


> Flex are required here in earthquake country, i would prefer to hard pipe.



Lol well that makes sense 

Kinda didn't think about the earthquake factor.

(It's a small world I live in sometimes)


----------

